# Oakley Gear



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

quality stuff


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> quality stuff


X2, I own a lot of Oakley from t-shirts to technical outerwear and it's quality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

How about the look? I'm a little bit older, and I'm not really into the other good known brands like Sessions and Special Blend (too baggy).


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

sockhead said:


> How about the look? I'm a little bit older, and I'm not really into the other good known brands like Sessions and Special Blend (too baggy).


It doesn't make you look like you're a G-Unit hustler...

Edit: If you get on tramdock.com or steepandcheap.com, they routinely have Oakley outerwear for 50-70% off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Great! Cause I saw this Oakley Mystic jacket that had some nice features, think I'll pick it up. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

oakley definitely makes good stuff. it's a bit pricey of course cause of the name. their outerwear looks what i would call normal, not really baggy or anything. they don't market strictly to snowbarding.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

sockhead said:


> Great! Cause I saw this Oakley Mystic jacket that had some nice features, think I'll pick it up. Thanks!


I recently bought the Oakley Mystic jacket and pants from tramdock.com and it is very nice.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

skipmann said:


> It doesn't make you look like you're a G-Unit hustler...
> 
> Edit: If you get on tramdock.com or steepandcheap.com, they routinely have Oakley outerwear for 50-70% off.


word. bought myself and gf so many oakley goggles off those sites (including whiskeymilitia.com) i bought a jacket but it was a little small on me.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

make sure you check to see if the clothing is from their normal or baggy fit line, and size accordingly depending on what you want. My large Oakley Distractions jacket, which is from the baggy fit line, is huge for a large


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I wear everything Oakley and the quality is superb, they also fit just fine... not baggy at all.


----------

